

Ask HN: to SF or not? - gbsi

I found a cheap ticket to SF. I want to move somewhere new.. I'm swedish but have lived in MX for the past 4 years. My main talent is increasing conversion rates for hotels and real estate, buying this ticket would leave me with 500 usd in my pocket landing in SF. Any recommendations? Do it/save more cash/buy it and then what?
======
slater
On what visa do you expect to stay in the US?

~~~
gbsi
First, a tourist visa. I still have freelance work from here that I can
continue over there, though I'm sure some kind of obscure illegal immigrant
job could be found. Was it hard for you to get workpermit etc? Any
recommendations on internships if you want to get in touch with a good
programmer community/learn? I'm no programmer myself, just frustrated by the
fact that most of my ideas are currently sitting in static psd's. I'd love to
be in the middle of a bustling community.. Mexico has gotten too frustrating,
half the people i work with don't even know how to unzip a file.

